# Walk-In Closet Organizer



## jchonparadise (Aug 1, 2007)

I know I have the plans I'm looking for located in my massive binder of collected plans… however, I cannot find said binder…

Given so - I'm trying to find some good plans for building an organizer system for our walk-in closet. Not just a basic unit of metal rods - but something that is nice to look at and will give us the extra space we need in there.

Any good ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## danwardrobe (Nov 12, 2009)

Go over to http://www.walkinwardrobestore.com they do some good walkin wardrobe design and ideas. This is the same as a walk in closet


----------



## leeman (Jan 3, 2014)

Try to see this Caldwell Store in Bay Area, San Francisco, I think I have seen similar stuff like that.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> We offer a great variety of walk in closets. You can visit our website to have variety of designs with lower prices and good in quality.
> 
> - rupertanton


Are you sure you posted the right link? I get a website showing cellulite on a man's butt.


----------



## danwardrobe (Nov 12, 2009)

You can get free walk-in wardrobes plans from www.wardrobewalkin.com it comes as a 3d walk in wardrobe design PDF of your dressing room when you send over your custom bedroom measurements


----------

